# Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread *pics added 2nd page*



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well while I'm sitting around waiting for my first doe to kid I thought I might as well start up a kidding thread! Main Attraction, (Nubian) is on day 147...I'm totally excited about her kids! She's definitely getting closer, ligaments are loosening and her udder is growing, but I think she might hold out a few more days.

Meanwhile...we had a little heifer born yesterday!  Isn't she adorable??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread*

Such a cutie....  :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread*

ooh! I cant wait! so exciting, and I expect some gorgeous kids


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread*

I can't wait to see what you get! And that calf is adorable.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread*

Awwww....cute little beef! Can't wait to see kiddo's soon, I hope!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread*

oh wow thats adorable

hope you upcoming kidding is successful -- how many does do you have due?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread*

Thanks guys! No signs of her being any closer...lol I'm sure she wants to make me wait as long as possible.

Stacey, I just have 14 bred this year actually that's Nubians and Boers, and pretty spread out for the most part, so maybe it won't be as hectic as it has been in the past.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread*

"just" 14 goodness gracious


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread*

I'm hoping for smooth kidding(s)!!  That calf is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread*



StaceyRoop said:


> "just" 14 goodness gracious


lol well it doesn't seem like very many!! I trimmed my herd down a bit trying to focus on quality instead of quanity...and the feed bill was getting kinda high. 

Thanks Shivonne! I'm hoping too! Just did a late night check, still can just barely feel ligaments.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread*

lol i'll take the heifer for a year,,, then you can have her back.. i just like breaking them


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread*

Awwwwwww what a cute face! Congrats!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread*

Thanks! Okay looks like sometime today for babies!! Her udder grew overnight, and her ligaments are gone now, not seeing any contractions yet, but should be soon!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread*

Yay! Come on Main Attraction!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread *Attraction kidded!**

Well she finally kidded last night or rather early this morning with twin bucks. Bummer because I was wanting does, but oh well. They are beautiful little guys!! Will have to get some pictures soon.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread *Attraction kidded!**

Congrats! Can't wait to see the picctures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread *Attraction kidded!**

A big Congrats........ :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread *Attraction kidded!**

darn LOL

well glad she kidded fine


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread *Attraction kidded!**

Congratulations!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread *Attraction kidded!**

Congrats on the safe kidding and healthy babies!! Sorry they are bucks. :chin:

Don't forget...when you post pics of kids to post some of Attraction, too! I want to see her! :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread *Attraction kidded!**

Thanks ya'll!

Here's some kid pics, I'll have to get some updated ones of Attraction for you Jacque, but these will have to do for now.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Shekinah Springs Kidding Thread *Attraction kidded!**

So cute!! Too bad you can't change their genders. 
What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Bethany - you better be lucky you are all the way in OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! Talitha, it's my sisters camera a Nikon D80. 

Your funny Allison, they could hop on a plane!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh my they are adorable!!! These guys have a nice pedigree behind them that's for sure! They are your first Rocketeer kids, right?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep these are Rocketeer's first babies. I think they'll be really nice! So far I'm totally thrilled with Main Attractions udder!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yaay babies! Cute and even more cute-congrats! :stars:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They are so adorable! If the one on the right disappears it wasn't me! lol


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are great pictures! And absolutely darling kids.

Jan


----------

